# Moving to Lake Chapala/Ajijic area



## Sandrita

I'm thinking of visiting the Lake Chapala area in Feb or March '08 with the hopes of maybe moving there. I live on a fixed income of about US$1500/mo.
Is there anyone who has moved to that area in Mexico? I have visited a number of website about income requirements. Some say US$1000-US$1500. Any comments would be appreciated.
Sandy


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. If you browse the threads in this forum you will find a lot of information about the area, since we have several people who either live there or have lived there before.


----------



## sparks

The income requirement for retirement FM3's is actually about $1250us and living simply with rent below $500.00 ... you should be fine. Chapala/Ajijic is not the cheapest area due to the large number of gringos in the area but you can certainly find an affordable place. Jocotepec at the west end of the lake is more Mexican and more affordable.

Chapala.com has an active message board

My Mexico Web


----------



## El Toro Furioso

*Living on Lake Chapala*

Two of us and a dog live next to Ajijic for about $1,750 a month plus car insurance and health insurance, so $1,500/month is very doable. Rents are higher during the high season (Nov to early May) so renting at other times is less expensive. Ajijic is generally more expensive than surrounding towns. As already said, Jocotepec is less expensive not just for rent but for just about everything. There are few expats who live there and only the easternmost end of the town is on the lake, though. Chapala, the first city on the lake from Guadalajara, has great lake views and a lot of expats. Rents there are generally less than around Ajijic and you are only about 5 minutes drive away. Renting short term to find a Mexican landlord with no realtor involved will save you a bundle over time, even in Ajijic and environs.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You can certainly do it on that, but you will have to live cautiously and limit the number of times you eat out each week. The FM3 visa requirement is about $1200 per month; half that if you own a home in Mexico.


----------



## gypsywifey

So happy to find this forum. My hubby and I are looking to move to Mexico in 3-5 years. We are interested in Lake Chapala. We are concerned about the lake. How healthy is it?

We are also looking at Lake Catemaco, the 2nd largest lake. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. We live in Chapala, just three blocks from the lakefront malecon and a block from Parque Cristiania, which also has lakefront. The lake is doing just fine, the malecon has been renovated over the past couple of years and tourism is thriving, especially on weekends. As such, merchants are happy and the town is getting a facelift as individuals prosper. So, if you can find a home in Chapala, be sure it has a garage because weekend parking can be hard to find.


----------



## sunnyvmx

I have lived at Lake Catemaco for a year. There are very few expats living in the area so it is much less expensive. It's a short walk into town, but there are many taxi's and busses. We have local shopping and larger stores are found in San Andres and in Veracruz. The food is fresh seafood and produce, but also excellent chicken and pork with beef very tough for the most part. Good restaurants are abundant. There is little culture, but good dentists, doctors, massage therapists, optometrists and veterinarians. I rent a lovely casita in Tepetapan, website with photos at gaudis dot com. We are 30 min. from the beach, but higher in elevation so temps are more moderate. Yes, it is a tropical jungle area so expect humidity. Keeps us cool in the shade. I can say that I have never been happier and hope I never leave.
My patio garden is lovely and there are english speaking residents and visitors here often enough for an active social life. Definitely worth a visit.


----------

